# Need a manual for a Lamello "Minilo Top" Biscuit Joiner. Model 6161SL



## dmorrison (Jun 20, 2009)

Guys and Gals. 
Got a sweet deal on a Lamello Minilo Top Biscuit joiner a couple of months ago. Model 6161SL. Bought myself a fathers day present, paid $150.00 for it so I could not let it sit there.
It came with everything, box, tools, oiler,etc. Everything but the manual. Does anyone have a copy you could email me or sell me??

Thanks Dave

PS I will email Lamello and see if I can get a copy from them. Their web site does not list the manual for this model.


----------



## dmorrison (Jun 20, 2009)

Well no one has responded with a manual, even Lamello. I figured it's an old tool and no one has it, or the manual.
Lamello did send an exploded view diagram of the motor only.

Does anyone have the newer Lamello C3. I figure the method of design has probably not changed much and it will help me disassemble the unit when necessary. I will try to get a C3 manual from Lamello.

Dave


----------



## cayotte (May 12, 2012)

Dave, I have the manual for the Minilo if you still need it. I just bought a machine yesterday.


----------



## jlemmel (May 19, 2012)

Cayotte
I have the same problem Dave had. If you have the the manual in pdf I would be greatly appreciative.

Best Regards
John


----------



## cayotte (May 12, 2012)

I put the pdf pages in my dropbox. They should be available at
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/rw62uid58airze7/-neZGbpfaz
I should have scanned them as jpeg and could have placed them here, maybe later


----------



## dmorrison (Jun 20, 2009)

Thank you for scanning the manual.

Dave


----------



## frenchy75 (Dec 10, 2016)

Found this page with google…
Just got my hands on a old Lamello Minilo Top as well 
I do know this is a 4 years old thread !
By any chance who anyone still have the manual available ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## cayotte (May 12, 2012)

I have the manual and scanned it once but can't seem to locate the file. I will rescan and post when I get a chance.

Vic


----------



## frenchy75 (Dec 10, 2016)

That would be awesome !
Thanks a ton


----------



## cayotte (May 12, 2012)

Here it is. Let me know if you need better resolution.


----------



## frenchy75 (Dec 10, 2016)

Thanks a lot cayotte !!
Better definition would definitely be a big plus, especially as English is not my mother tongue. But only if you have time 
Merry Christmas


----------



## Bachwiesen (Nov 3, 2021)

Hi Dave & all

This may be somewhat late - but better now than never 

Recently I replaced the carbon brushes of a minilo-Top owned by a local community center. I stumbled on its operating instructions booklet and immediately scanned it. Since it is in German I edited the scans using cayotte's pictures above and made an inofficial English edition from it, with somewhat higher resolution.

It seems that I can't find a way to post pdf files here. So please send me a PM with your contact, tell me which language you like (German and English available - no French, I'm afraid) and I will supply the pdf then. File size is somewhat short of 1.5 MB for each language.

Kind regards


----------



## cayotte (May 12, 2012)




----------



## cayotte (May 12, 2012)

Sorry it took so long. Forgot about it until I went to use the machine today.
Cheers!


----------

